# Precista Prs 10 Vs Cwc G10



## matt999

I'm thinking about getting a PRS 10, it looks like a well made watch that will last. BUT a while ago I had a look at a CWC G10 in Silvermans and it felt really small and insubstantial - it's not like I'm used to really big watches either, my current watch is only 36mm. My question is - does the PRS 10 look and feel more solid than the G10? Has anyone got both? The measurements indicate the PRS 10 is actually a bit bigger than my watch - a 90's Omega Dynamic non chrono.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ETCHY

matt999 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a PRS 10, it looks like a well made watch that will last. BUT a while ago I had a look at a CWC G10 in Silvermans and it felt really small and insubstantial - it's not like I'm used to really big watches either, my current watch is only 36mm. My question is - does the PRS 10 look and feel more solid than the G10? Has anyone got both? The measurements indicate the PRS 10 is actually a bit bigger than my watch - a 90's Omega Dynamic non chrono.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.


I've handled a PRS 10 & owned several CWC G10's.

The PRS is a nice watch but in my opinion the CWC is a classic & a great watch. By today's standards it's not big but it's a very wearable size and you'll soon grow accustomed to it. I've worn loads of big watches but still love G10's.

Buy a CWC G10, they really are excellent watches.

Dave :cheers:


----------



## Stan

I wear a CWC G10 most days, even though my two are 15 and 20 years old respectively, they keep remarkable time. I simply love the CWC G10, despite its flaws.

The PRS10 is a fine watch and Iâ€™ve been mulling over buying one for a while, but havenâ€™t as yet. That shows you how decisive I am!

NATO straps are very functional but not the best type of strap to wear under all situations (dressy events), the PRS10 does allow for a change of strap to suit the occasion whilst retaining the â€œessenceâ€ of the original CWC G10 WWEGS.

Buy both if you can. The CWC G10 is a classic, the PRS10 is a worthy â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ wellâ€¦.

Not a replacement as yet, and more than a homage. Itâ€™s a very good watch and well priced. I like it a lot.


----------



## Stan

Thanks for the kick up the Khyber Matt, I've just ordered a PRS10. I've fancied one for a while but had forgotten about it until you prompted me to get off my **** and buy one. :wink1:


----------



## matt999

The thing is the Precista seems very good value what with the extra WR, 10 year battery etc. And cheaper too. Maybe the G10 did feel lightweight as mine is on a bracelet so anything on a NATO would feel lighter initially I suppose.

My Dynamic's still going strong after 13 years of pretty much daily wear - would these others really last as well? Sounds like your G10's are doing ok Stan - how many watches are enough though? Is that new Precista really essential?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Personally I rate the 7 jewel ETA movement in the CWC G10 higher than the ronda in the PRS 10, despite its 10 year battery. The battery in the CWC should last for 5 years and is much easier to change.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

matt999 said:


> The thing is the Precista seems very good value what with the extra WR, 10 year battery etc. And cheaper too. Maybe the G10 did feel lightweight as mine is on a bracelet so anything on a NATO would feel lighter initially I suppose.
> 
> My Dynamic's still going strong after 13 years of pretty much daily wear - would these others really last as well? Sounds like your G10's are doing ok Stan - how many watches are enough though? Is that new Precista really essential?


Sounds like your dynamic is way overdue for a service, worth doing because it is a lovely watch


----------



## matt999

The Dynamic was serviced at around the 8 year mark - 13 years would probably be a bit much to expect!


----------



## matt999

Also Andy - what is it that you think makes the ETA a better movement than the Ronda -accuracy? durability?


----------



## ETCHY

matt999 said:


> The thing is the Precista seems very good value what with the extra WR, 10 year battery etc. And cheaper too. Maybe the G10 did feel lightweight as mine is on a bracelet so anything on a NATO would feel lighter initially I suppose.
> 
> My Dynamic's still going strong after 13 years of pretty much daily wear - would these others really last as well? Sounds like your G10's are doing ok Stan - how many watches are enough though? Is that new Precista really essential?


I must admit if you truly need good water resistance I wouldn't pick the CWC, I only consider them splash proof really. The PRS is better in that respect however to be honest if you need water resistance just buy a divers watch :wink2:

As to durability my oldest CWC G10 is an issued one from 1980, & I have others from the 80's & 90's, all work well & range from accurate to very accurate.

Have fun choosing.

Dave :cheers:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

matt999 said:


> Also Andy - what is it that you think makes the ETA a better movement than the Ronda -accuracy? durability?


Apart from the jewel count, It just looks better made to me!

ETA 955.102 swiss made 7 jewels inside a CWC G10 (with the wrong battery, borrowed pic!)



















Ronda 715 swiss made 5 jewel version inside a traser watch (borrowed pic), not the lithium battery version but close enough...










The lithium version is the same but has an extra piece of plastic to accommodate the lithium battery.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

You might also want to consider the Pulsar...










It has a Seiko 7N32C 1 jewel japanese movement


----------



## matt999

I'll have to take yor word for it about the qualty of the movements Andy, hard to tell what I'm loking at but interesting to see the pics.

Thing about the WR Dave is I don't really need a divers, just find the 100M rating more reassuring. That said the Dynamic's only 50M rated and never had a problem, only ever swam in it once though!


----------



## Stan

The ETA may be a little better than the Ronda but thereâ€™s probably not a lot in it. They retail for $20 for the ETA and $18 for the Ronda, not much difference there either.

If the PRS10 comes close to the accuracy of the G10, Iâ€™ll be quite happy.


----------



## matt999

Be interesting to hear what you think of it when it arrives Stan. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Stan

The PRS10 arrived yesterday Matt. Initial impression is that construction is to a high order and of comparable quality to the G10. Iâ€™m not familiar with the Ronda 715Li but opinion seem to be that itâ€™s a good movement, although, I canâ€™t give an indication of timekeeping at this point.

Iâ€™d say that the PRS10 is worth the asking price and certainly better than some more expensive offerings.

If I had to hypercritical I would say that the hands would have been better finished in matt rather than reflective metal, but thatâ€™s a personal observation and doesnâ€™t affect the operation or quality of the overall package.

The watch came well presented and securely packed with a good quality watch case (and a two year warranty).

The PRS10 is good quality watch at a very fair price, imo.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

My CWC G10 with its ETA movement runs fast about 10 seconds a month. I wouldn't have thought accuracy would be much different between ETA and Ronda movements.

The seconds hand on my CWC G10 hits every marker as it moves around the dial. I have had watches with ronda movements that the seconds hand didn't hit every marker precisely (slack in the gears), how is your PRS10 in that regard?


----------



## Stan

Andy the Squirrel said:


> My CWC G10 with its ETA movement runs fast about 10 seconds a month. I wouldn't have thought accuracy would be much different between ETA and Ronda movements.
> 
> The seconds hand on my CWC G10 hits every marker as it moves around the dial. I have had watches with ronda movements that the seconds hand didn't hit every marker precisely (slack in the gears), how is your PRS10 in that regard?


There is some slop in the seconds hand, but not much more than my G10s exhibit. It's certainly no worse than an Omega SM quartz I saw in a shop window a while back.


----------



## matt999

Thanks for that Stan. It sounds like it feels like a good solid watch. Need something for heavy gardening and such. The automatic took a few whacks some months back and went a bit berserk for a month or so. Back to normal now happily.


----------



## Stan

The PRS10 lost a second in four days; that equates to â€"8 seconds in 31 days. I think thatâ€™s reasonable and certainly within spec for the 715Li.


----------



## matt999

Sounds reasonable. Presumably this will stay pretty constant and not deteriorate like a mechanical mvement.


----------



## Stan

A good quartz movement (one thatâ€™s repairable) can last for as long as parts are available. A few decades at best perhaps, but long enough to satisfy most wearers.

Mechanical watches can last generations; parts are often available many decades after the original owner has passed beyond the galactic rim. A skilled watchmaker can even make parts when none are available, if you can find such a person and are willing to pay the price.

Both types of watches have their place in my world; Iâ€™m not prejudiced. 

When I tested my two issued CWC G10s they both kept time to circa +2 seconds a month, I have to wonder if the movements used in MoD G10s were â€œcherry pickedâ€ for accuracy by the manufacturer?


----------



## Stinch

I bought a new CWC G10 last week. During 7 days it's gained just under a second.










Roger


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I bought a 2006 Issued CWC G10 a month ago, so far it hasn't deviated at all from the atomic clock! Maybe they do put the best movements in the issued ones.


----------

